# 18 year old gets 12 weeks in jail for beating elderly GSD *VIDEO GRAPHIC*



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

The title and article says it all but I am disgusted..this poor dog is on the ground and the whole time, wagging his tail...This kid only gets a jail period of 12 weeks?!? Just horrifying to see..poor dog..

Caught on camera: The sickening moment teenage yob kicks and stamps on his father's elderly German shepherd dog | Mail Online

I realize the article is a yr old but I had to show this. Just makes me sad to see someone doing something like this to a GSD, not only that, but a from the video very submissive, friendly, senior gsd. Breaks my heart..and the kid basically gets off scott free.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't watch it. But I think the punk should get kicked and punched for each one he gave the dog. The thought is making me sick to my stomach. He is lucky I did not catch him.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Cheyanna said:


> I can't watch it. But I think the punk should get kicked and punched for each one he gave the dog. The thought is making me sick to my stomach. He is lucky I did not catch him.


It's not just a video but there is an article above the video explaining what he did. You can choose to watch the video or not. Unless you mean you just can't watch it due to net speed.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

The video was extremely sickening..that kid deserves way more than he got.

Edit: I hope his cell mate is a dog lover.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

i can't bear to watch but I wonder if anyone knows what happened to the dog?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I would have beaten that kid to a bloody pulp. Absolutely 100% unacceptable and NO reason. The dog didn't even fight back. She just took it. Poor baby. The father banning the kid from being around the dogs and the law banning the kid from owning animals is not enough. 12 weeks of at home probabtion and curfew? NOT ENOUGH!!!!! Bloody pulp. He would have been spitting shards of broken teeth out for weeks far as I'm concerned. Dirtbag. Scum. and then some. Torture. Fuming mad. 

Gonna go hug my dog now.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I cant watch anything like that, i would slapp that kid senseless


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

StellaSquash said:


> i can't bear to watch but I wonder if anyone knows what happened to the dog?


other than being stressed, scared and bruised she escaped serious injury... 

This guy is a total scumbag ( have a few other choice words for him but that cant be said on here) The poor dog never even fought back, her tail was wagging as he was standing on her! Then he has the nerve to sit there and pet the other dog nicely and then go ahead and punch the gsd.. sickening, he should be put in jail for a long time not some 12 weeks in jail then 12 weeks at home with a curfew. I would have definitely gone to jail if I had stumbled across this guy doing this to the dog, cause I would have beaten him half to death, he would not have been walking away.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

There's a special place in Hades for people who abuse animals. He deserves to be kicked and beaten in the exact same way as he did that poor pup.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

sad part is this kids grow up to do this to people and worse


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I can't watch it either, but I'd beat the crap out of that kid.

Studies have shown many serials killers have admitted to beating animals in their youth before graduating to humans.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

MichaelE said:


> I can't watch it either, but I'd beat the crap out of that kid.
> 
> Studies have shown many serials killers have admitted to beating animals in their youth before graduating to humans.



Can't bring myself to watch either, and agree with the above comment. This person needs some serious intervention before he hurt another animal or a human. I doubt this is the first incident.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Scariest part about this is that it takes a seriously messed up kid to abuse animals. These are the kinds of kids that turn into serial killers. 

He needs to be locked up in a psych ward. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> I would have beaten that kid to a bloody pulp. Absolutely 100% unacceptable and NO reason. The dog didn't even fight back. She just took it. Poor baby. The father banning the kid from being around the dogs and the law banning the kid from owning animals is not enough. 12 weeks of at home probabtion and curfew? NOT ENOUGH!!!!! Bloody pulp. He would have been spitting shards of broken teeth out for weeks far as I'm concerned. Dirtbag. Scum. and then some. Torture. Fuming mad.
> 
> Gonna go hug my dog now.


 Exactly! Agree 100%


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I thought the article said the "injured dog" was led away by the teen? And that he got his jail sentence "suspended"? 

This makes me so angry. I can't even imagine how a young person could act that way to an old dog. It's disgusting. And what's worse, is it's hardly an isolated case. I freaking can't even think about it. 

God.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Haven't watched the video, haven't read the article BUT who video taped this? how did it come to light? Isn't the person behind the camera culpible as well?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

middleofnowhere said:


> Haven't watched the video, haven't read the article BUT who video taped this? how did it come to light? Isn't the person behind the camera culpible as well?


 
its overseas. they look like park cameras to supervise different areas of the park to spot trouble. Towards the end of the video, two police officers show up as the kid is leaving.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I cant even consider watching the video. I look at my girls and Lucky and think how could someone hurt them .I work w/ kids but I would be pushed to violence if someone hurt my dog/dogs. I agree w/ Kzoppa he would be spitting his teeth out and looking for new kneecaps. Many many words that would get me banned.I know justice is blind but this time it was a fool. 12 weeks what a load.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Not gonna watch but if I saw that little (fill in blank) doing it I would most likely be in jail myself for what I did to him.....


----------

